# Squeaky Belt



## Boris (Aug 29, 2012)

It's been a while, but I got some blood flowing in the ol' Whizzer today and the small belt was squeaking. I know there's a spray that I can use to make it stop, but don't remember what it was. Any recommendations?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Aug 29, 2012)

"Belt Dressing". Make sure the belt is properly adjusted and tensioned first, and that the belt isn't glazed or plain worn out.


----------



## Boris (Aug 29, 2012)

Thank you Andrew!


----------



## mason_man (Aug 29, 2012)

*No Rain*

Hi Dave, are you riding your Whizzer at Iron Ranch? maybe get some pics too? would be nice to see, i'll pray for no rain for you guys!

Ray


----------



## Boris (Sep 3, 2012)

mason_man said:


> Hi Dave, are you riding your Whizzer at Iron Ranch? maybe get some pics too? would be nice to see, i'll pray for no rain for you guys!
> 
> Ray





Thanks Ray! It would be such a great treat if it didn't rain this year. I think that this year my truck will be too full once again to take a Whizzer up. But I have to do that ride before I'm too old to do it, though. I was telling a fellow member yesterday how this event is the highlight of some of our lives. Pathetic, aint it. Really looking forward to meeting all the folks that are coming in from out of town. This has all the makings of being the greatest Iron Ranch Swap Meet EVER! Wish you could make it.


----------



## mason_man (Sep 3, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> Thanks Ray! It would be such a great treat if it didn't rain this year. I think that this year my truck will be too full once again to take a Whizzer up. But I have to do that ride before I'm too old to do it, though. I was telling a fellow member yesterday how this event is the highlight of some of our lives. Pathetic, aint it. Really looking forward to meeting all the folks that are coming in from out of town. This has all the makings of being the greatest Iron Ranch Swap Meet EVER! Wish you could make it.




Life is getting a easier for my wife and I, we have gone to the whizz-in, last one in Fresno 2006. 
Would like to make it out to Iron Ranch, you guys seem to always have a lot of fun. maybe next year.
When you see Bill Green, tell him i said howdy, he's getting ready to do some record setting with his Whizzer.
Ray


----------

